# So excited!!



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I FINALLY GOT A SADDLE!!!

First of all, thank you PH  You really have no idea what this means to me.

Anyway...

A few of you are familiar with my soreness issues. After completing our first 50 (for a total of 125 miles last hear with LD's and the 50), Snickers came up SORE. And showed signs of grey hairs coming in on his shoulders. My heart sank - both because he hurt so bad and because I didn't know what I was going to do since I probably wasn't going to be able to afford a saddle. That was last July. After that, per the ride vet's recommendation, he had 6 weeks with no riding, a few tune-up rides, and did superbly in an LD 2 months later in a borrowed saddle that I believed fit. However, he almost hit the ground when we checked his back. He's such a trooper - he didn't show any signs of being uncomfortable or being upset until the vet check.

That was the end of our endurance season. I gave him 3 months of with basically no riding (I did jump on bareback for 5 minutes a few times in the second half of that time). And of course, since then, it's been very cold and wintery and I've been beating myself up trying to figure out this saddle issue. No matter what I did, I just didn't see a way to compete this season the way I wanted to. The saddles I did think would work were far out of my budget and we're currently trying to get money back in the bank since I've been student teaching and haven't had any income. My poor husband, who doesn't ride and is actually afraid of horses, has been SO supportive through it all, trying to make sure we had money for me to pay for my horses (I have two) and then compete on top of that. It's hard to explain to a non-horse person why one must have a saddle in the neighborhood of $1,500, and when it comes down to it, our family needs to come first.

The other day, I was talking to one of my friends, an expert in the field of endurance, and she said she uses Big Horns. She loves them and they fit most horses she's worked with, so I'm really hoping it fits mine. I knew those were less expensive, and after calling the company, I figured out which model I liked (of course it's the same one as my friend has). Then, I posted the thread about Big Horns, and moments realized later that this was the exact saddle PH was selling! And then my husband said he'd be ok with the price! Now, it's paid for and I'm trying so hard not to just explode while I'm waiting for it! I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that this is the end of my saddle woes and that I'll finally get to ride without stressing that I'm hurting my horse - lately, I've been limited to only very occasional rides and keeping them to less than a half hour and not really working, but rather just going for a quick trot/walk in the arena so as not to injure him. With a fitting saddle, I can actually do what I love again!

>sosososososoexcited :happydance:<


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I cannot wait to hear all about your adventures. Nothing is as frustrating as the saddle game. Hopefully this is the end of it for you!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

You had better spam us with pictures when you get it!!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Will do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

glad for you I am still looking, still riding in my beater Aussies, cant find anything better, 
Circle Y marathon gaited fit my horse but painful for me, returned,
Crestridge, fit me but terrible fit for horse, returned,
Abetta endurance I got cheap to try was too wide, still have it in case I get a Arabian and wanna try it.
Sat in a Gen 2 Tucker, and I leked the fit, but unsure of tree fit, I heard they run narrow, nearby store only has a regular and wants to order everything at full retail, can get a wide online for a good deal but tired of paying restocking fees,
I sat in a Circle Y, cant remember but was basically a non gaited version of the Alabama trail gaiter, I liked the seat but store didnt have a gaited tree for me to try. 
So lets see in the running,
Gen 2 tucker endurance, like seat, unsure of tree,
Circle Y, Alabama trail gaiter, unsure of seat and tree,
Downunder Longreach, will fit me and the horse, price is right, justt dont like dressage rigging.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Under normal conditions, I would have set the saddle on my horse and tested it for fit before I bought it. However, this exact saddle came highly recommended, so I'm going to take the risk. Have you tried Specialized? That was my other option, but I don't have the money for one. You can find a lot of used ones on endurance.net - everyone I know LOVES theirs.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Even though this one has semi-quarter horse bars, typically too small for Arabians, my friend said they've fit most of her Arabians because of the way it sits. Occasionally, a horse can be too round in her experience, but that's all.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yay! Pictures please!!! This is my endurance saddle...


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

What kind is it?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Its a circle y flex 2 I bought used as a second saddle and love it. I am not even sure of the style. I need to maybe look closer at the plate on it. I actually use it more than my circle y that I bought brand new.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

hummm if every one LOVES specialized, why are so many for sale ?
Yeh I looked at them , on paper looked good, checked em out and in person was way less than impressed. glued and Velcro together saddles with the velcro coming unglued, umm no maybe for about half what they want for them Id give em a second look, with a REALy good warranty.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey, I was just trying to suggest something that is very popular amongst the more experienced endurance riders I know, in this area and in others, and it sounded like it might work. There are a few models from a few years that have had issues, but a lot of riders use them very successfully. You can find them used usually around $1,200, well worth what you're getting. No, they don't work for everyone - but they do work for many people.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was thinking today and realized what you were referring to talking about glue and velcro. This is actually an integral part of the saddle function. The velcro is very high quality and I've never heard of an issue with it. Essentially, you arrange your shims to fit the slope and shape of your horse's back and they stick together with the velcro on the inside of the larger shim that is actually exposed to your horse's pad/back. Then, you stick the entire setup onto the saddle and you have a fitted shape on the bottom. Yes, the glue and velcro is necessary in order to have an adjustable saddle as such, but they stick really well and are very handy especially if you have more than one horse. As long as they all have the same tree width, you can have a set of shims set up for each horse and just slap on the set you need for your ride.

If the velcro was coming unglued, then you must have been looking at a very used or demo saddle that hadn't been taken care of properly. In addition, that could easily be fixed for a quality saddle. The issues I was referring to was a defect in the tree in saddles built during certain years, but the company is willing to replace any defective trees for around $100. Very few saddles have actually had this issue.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Got it in the mail today and took it for a test ride! I'll post more picture of me actually in the saddle, but I really need help if anyone can tell if it fits. I started a thread here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/new-saddle-how-does-fit-152389/#post1878469


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks good! A thinner pad would probably help as the one that you used makes it look like it is perching. Otherwise, YAY!!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, I'll definitely give it a shot when I'm out there tomorrow and take more pictures


----------

